# FAC - Dec. '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG I can't believe it is the end of 2010 can you? Gosh this year just flew by.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) thread. Each month I start a new thread (I do need reminding some (most) months). We come here to catch-up with each other and to talk about all the other things in our busy lives, not just fiber related. This is a great place if you are new to the Fiber Forum and want to introduce yourself. If you have been reading and not posting because you are afraid or intimidated by us, just in now. We do not bite and I can assure you at sometime in our fiber career we started in the same place as you, knowing little or nothing. It took someone to teach us or to show us or to help us when we were ready. We are here for you, I promise. You will get nothing but help and kindness from all these wonderful, warm, and generous people here. So give us the gift of you and allow us to know you.

I didn't get the socks finished for my mother as I had hoped. But she tried on the one and it fit. Of course as she was admiring the sock, it was on her hand, she noticed a dropped stitch :teehee: Leave it to my mother as she tells me about making cabled, and Argyle socks for my father, she would spot this, uggg! I told her I didn't think it would be a problem as it would felt and not move (these are made with Shetland after all). But she insisted on stitching it up with a needle and thread. Now having said all this about my mother's knitting abilities, she is not the person who taught me to knit. So anyway, I an doing the decreases on the toes and will have the socks finished and in the mail by the end of this week, woohoo! Then it is back to my DIL's sweater. My son actually called me to ask when it would be finished. I told him I thought by Christmas. Now I have a goal. My sister is part owner of a yarn (needle) shop. She went to some big trade show in California earlier this year. She got some free knitting kits and passed them on to me. My sister does beautiful and elaborate needle point, but she does not knit. These kits are for me to knit for her new grandson :sing: They really are pretty cute. One is for froggy slippers and the yarn is a polar fleece yarn, interesting. The other is for a cardigan sweater made with indigo dyed Merino wool (the wool doesn't feel very Merinoy to me, sort of on the harsh side) We'll see once it is knit and washed.

So what all are you working on?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I just cut 6 rugs off the loom and will be stitching the ends tomorrow. (Too late to start sewing at this time of night.) Hope to have them ready for our Christmas market this weekend. 

I was tired of crocheting dishcloths this weekend, and so used bits of leftover sock yarn to crochet pretty flowers from Crochet Adorned, a book I won from the author's blog. I think I might glue a large button in the middle and a pin on the back. 

Sounds like you have some great projects in the works, Marchwind. Don'tcha love it when Mom finds your flaws? Man, sometimes I feel like I'll never be a grownup around her... =)


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I am plugging away at the scarf for DH. 10" to go and I can bind off. I love it, and I love the warm brown color, but I have some new beautiful yarns calling to me pet them, and knit them into something beautiful, and I can't until I am done with this darn scarf and 6 pairs of slippers. Christmas Eve. That is the day I will be done, at my CKR. (current knitting rate. that little gem plays over and over in my head as I attempt to knit faster.) 

I am lacking Christmas spirit, as well. I don't have a good reason why. I don't even want to put the tree up, because the 3 year old will just rip it apart, much like he did with the garland and fruit I put on the mantle. He pulled the cushions off the sofa and stacked them three high so he could reach over the fire screen to the mantle ( thank the Lord there was no fire going) and pull the fruit down. Which then put him in a fit of pique because it was fake sugared fruit. Not edible sugared fruit. *sigh* DH has been ill for a while now, but has good times and worse times. Wouldn't you know he is having a worse cycle now. He is upset, and of course, the household is disappointed even though know it isn't his fault. It is just unfortunate circumstance, but Rikki missing another deer season, and no Christmas lights outside, and an un-spackled, un-finished kitchen are disheartening to all of us. I am not complaining about DH at all, he can't help when this happens - it is just so maddening that when this happens it is always when something fun for him and the kids was coming up, or something important needed doing. I hate migraines and medicine side effects. 

Ok, pretend I didn't write any of that. I will pull myself together and get the little tree up at least, and a wreath on the door and call it good. Rifle season isn't over yet, so we will just have to pray for the best. The counters in the kitchen are beautiful, so maybe no one will notice the walls. *whistling as though the walls aren't 4 different colors chosen between 1949 and whenever the 3 layers of paper we scraped and scrubbed off til the walls were clean was put up*

Jessie


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to my Orthopaedic doctor Monday. He feels that I damaged some ligaments but I persuaded him to give me another week and see if it heals on it's own. So I've been given a reprive from surgery until December 8th. I pray it magically heals itself by then. The department manager who ordered me to lift the 100# sacks and then told me it was nothing when I told him it was causing some pain was fired this morning. This was simply the nail in his coffin. He's been shunning his responsibilities for a good while now.

We actually had our first light frost last night. I know many of you have been enduring some pretty horrific weather. This is the first time in my 50 years that I can remember actually having 4 seasons. We were blessed with a long spring, a very hot and dry summer and a long fall so I'm looking forward to just a little touch of cooler weather, not freezing. Normally we go from smouldering to cold with no interim. Although these past few weeks have had us bouncing from upper 80's to mide 30's a few times it's been mild otherwise.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Jessie, prayed for health for your dh today. You have a heavy load. Hugs...

Ejagno, I can't even imagine! 100# sacks? Grrr! Prayed for your ligaments to heal on their own so you don't need surgery.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

time flies by. it is unbelievable that the year is already going to an end.
we have the first little bit of snow, goats are all bred. unless other years, christmas tree is already on. i have not started to make cookies. so busy with my new adventure spinning and dying.
DH sweater lays in a corner and wait to be continued. tricksy as i think i might have too many rows from armhole to neck line. need thinking how to work the neck in the front as he wants a shawl collar. it is knitted top down. i know if i'm over the hump, rest will follow easy. this is what happens if you have it in your head and not a written pattern
i'm spinning lace weight and planning my first shawl. 1 1/2 bobbins are full


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My daughter and granddaughter are moving back to IL!!! The 'Happy Meal' (aka her boyfriend) should have known better than to threaten her with violence. This both thrills me to death and makes me sad because I know of the difficulty that can happen when children are involved in a broken relationship. They should be here this weekend.

Onto fibery news ....

Here is the back of the quilt top I was given by OzarkQuilter. This is the first time I've ever quilted.










Paul built me a new frame loom to weave a saddle blanket for his Civil War 'stuff'. I've got it warped and about 2" woven on it. It is warped with cotton and and the weft will be handspun Shetland in greys and greyish browns.

I've got 11 crocheted towels completed. They'll be given as Christmas presents. Included with the towels will be this:

The Towel
At first glance, one looks at a kitchen towel and thinks, &#8220;Wow! A towel! I needed a new one&#8221; or &#8220;Wow! A towel! The old ones are getting stained and worn.&#8221; But have we ever stopped to think that for years, even thousands of years, the towel has not just been used in the kitchen, but for a variety of reasons?

Take for example, the mother who wipes the tears of a little child to soothe the physical and emotional hurt; the physician who binds the wound of a bleeding patient; the woman in her home wiping her hands as she moves from task to task; the weary traveler who wipes his sweated brow. Some other examples would be the manager of a boxer who &#8220;throws in the towel!&#8221; to save the life of his protÃ©gÃ©, or the young man wiping the grease off his hands as he fixes the old jalopy.

Notwithstanding all of the above examples, perhaps the most significant use of the towel was about 2,000 years ago when our loving Brother took an ordinary towel in His hands and dried the feet of His disciples&#8217; only hours before His crucifixion. Sure the towel is a handy item with a myriad of uses, but it also has a deep symbolic meaning when seen in the hands of the Savior during a work of kindness for His fellowmen.

So take this towel, knowing it is given in love, and do works of goodness with it, as the Savior worked goodness with His so many years ago.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Updated photo of my Granddaughter the last time they were home. She just got finished eating some of Grammy's squash.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

such a cute baby.
congrats to your _strong_ daughter. i wish more women would see were a violent relation ship can go and leave in time before it escalates and lives are lost.
we just have a case in michigan were a father abducted his three sons (5,7 and 9 y.o) right after thanksgiving, wife field for divorce in september. 
after a suicide attempt, he is in custody and the boys probably dead.
i mean, in most cases, women see that some is not right but still continue to get more children????


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I left the physically abusive marriage with their father when Laura was 7 years old. She was in another relationship a few years ago with an abusive man and left him. It was hard for her at the time but made her stronger. 

Last week, Happy Meal got very angry when Punkin kept waking up at night (she's cutting molars) and put his fist in the wall. A few nights ago, he was angry again and Laura told him, "Why not hit the wall again, it seems to make you feel better." To which he replied, "It should have been your face."

That was all it took for Laura to start making plans on coming home. Happy Meal is scared to touch her because of my Marine son who lives close by. Laura can call up the Marines anytime day or night.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

cyndi your daughter might need professional help so she will not fall victim to another abusive relation ship. she needs to learn why this is happening. my biological father was an alcoholic, my step father was an alcoholic and needless to say that my first husband was an alcoholic too. i had to learn why this was happening and got help. i'm now remarried since 17 years with a most loving husband without alcohol problems.
i hope your daughter will find a way too and that her daughter will not make the same mistake.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Best wishes for your daughter and granddaughter Cyndi. I hope to that maybe she will seek some help so she doesn't continue to repeat the pattern. Saying that I will say that single mothers can and do raise wonderful, well adjusted children who grow into whole healthy (emotionally and physically) adults. Both of my sons are good men, they have both been blessed with wonderful women who they cherish, and love and are in healthy relationships. Sometimes you are better off alone especially while you work everything out and get right with yourself.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm still working on crocheting the baby sweater. The other night I couldn't sleep (strong coffee in the afternoon :shocked and so I got up and worked on a baby quilt for another friend. Got most of it tied. I also sewed up a new ironing board cover because MissMenagerie had gotten melted crayon on my old (new! ERG!) one. I just realized I've been waiting a year for her to make a new one. Teens. lol. 

Dh has been obsessive with looking for a job, which is a good obsession right now. He just applied to one yesterday that would fit with his skills perfectly, in Colorado. :happy: He's also been contacting old friends in CO, and one wanted his resume to show his boss right away, because they have an opening. 

The change in his attitude about looking for work was interesting. A couple of weeks ago I just got on my face and begged God to SHOW him that he HAD to look for a better job (not the first time I've done that). He was just "stuck" at the current one, even with part-time hours. So when he got home that evening, he told me that his boss cut his hours back to 2 days a week!  Then he said, "I guess I'll have to look for a new job. This one just isn't working out." :clap: Oh my lands, after four years of working part time, he finally figures it out. God, give me patience and wisdom in how to handle him!! Praise God for answering my prayer. 

Tonight some friends are taking he and I out to dinner. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchie, be thrilled your Momma is still around to find those drop stitches.  I wish mine were here even to fuss at me. I am going to attempt to get a pair of socks done for my Mother-in-law. I have 2 on the needles using magic loop and I am doing from the toe up. I have about 2" done. 

Weever, I hope you get everything done and ready for the show and that you sell all of them. 

Menagerie Momma, I know how tedious a scarf can get. I know that many start on those, but they seem to take forever to me.  Keep plugging away. 

Ejagno, I am praying that your back heals before next Wednesday. I am glad that guy is gone. 

WIHH, I am so glad that I do not have to keep up with you. You are something else. You need to make a bunch of stuff to sell and then you can quit your job and do all this fun stuff full time. I would love to barter with you for one of those baskets with the nice handles. Will the salsa be for y'all or some as gifts?

Susanne, it sounds like you have it all under control. Way to go!!!

Cyndi, that baby is adorable. I know you are glad to have them near again. I hope she finds someone that will treat her like a queen. You are doing a great job on your quilt. 

Nellie, praise God for answered prayer. I cried out for my son in a situation and saw dramatic results. 

I think I will just stick to the socks and try to get them done for Christmas. Then I may branch out. My husband saw a really neat man's cardigan in a catalog. I had already seen it and loved it. He pointed it out to me. I would love to make him one some day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Socks are finished and will be washed tonight and put in the mail first thing Monday. Now on to the sweater to finish it up.

Nellie I'll keep my fingers crossed and all of you in my thoughts that things will work out.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

In re abusive relationships and intemperate fathers....
I learned, long ago, the precious nature of a child being a bit fussy late of a night.
I'll admit, our first (that ornery Rachel Jo.....) was an interesting compilation of lessons in patience, but, over all, they were a fairly contented lot.

Then came Joshua, late summer, 2000.
He was our fourth, and was fairly typical as an infant, but such the adventurer in his toddler stage. I suspect that, finding earth and existence here just a bit stifling for his tastes, he chose to move on to the next realm, where I suspect that opportunity abounds for the bold and daring.
After he passed on, life here was very sober, even dark, at times.
That slowly passed, and we shortly found that Joshua had a growing little brother at the time of his death.
I remember, many times, waking to little Matthew (March 2003) crying typically in the night, and, upon his mother's apologies for his waking me, smiling to myself and assuring her that he was just fine, because he was alive.

Incidentally, my Addi Turbos came yesterday. 
I have a light/medium blue tube scarf on the size 11 by 20 inch, already.....
I think it will go to my dear MIL.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Then came Joshua, late summer, 2000.
> He was our fourth, and was fairly typical as an infant, but such the adventurer in his toddler stage. I suspect that, finding earth and existence here just a bit stifling for his tastes, he chose to move on to the next realm, where I suspect that opportunity abounds for the bold and daring.
> After he passed on, life here was very sober, even dark, at times.
> That slowly passed, and we shortly found that Joshua had a growing little brother at the time of his death.
> I remember, many times, waking to little Matthew (March 2003) crying typically in the night, and, upon his mother's apologies for his waking me, smiling to myself and assuring her that he was just fine, because he was alive.


I'm so sorry for your loss. And happy for your gain.

A rhetorical question: Why is wisdom (and patience, and all the other virtues) so hard won?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, How is that tailbone of yours doing?

Imagine that, Rachel being ornery at such a young age!  

I doubt Laura will go to counseling any time soon. She is so busy being the 'strong woman' that she has yet to learn that sometimes it is okay to lean on others. Her ADD sometimes paralyzes her when she has to do something new. 

Plans may be changing with her. Her original plan was to move into our home temporarily until she and her girl 'friend' could find a place. Her 'friend', an ex-crackhead [that I'm not sure is clean] received a 30 day notice. This 'friend' that desperately wanted Laura to move here and has now found a new roommate. I told Laura she could move back here and was welcomed as long as she pulled her share. She told me, "Mom, I love you to death but living with you again would drive me crazy after a week." Understood.

Her brother, who lives in her area, spent yesterday contacting folks he knows trying to find her an inexpensive apartment and a new job. He may just have accomplished it. (He loves his niece so much!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cydi I am happy that things are working out for your daughter. I know all too well the ADD thing of which you speak. One day she will figure it out. Her brother sounds like a good advocate for her and his niece, she is very lucky to have such a dedicated brother. I too understand that living with "mom" would drive her crazy. As much as I love my mom we both agree we can only spend about a week together before we are driving each other crazy  Good that you both understand and respect this. 

My tailbone is much better, thanks for asking. I still cannot slump when I sit (sit on my tailbone) so reading in bed isn't nearly as enjoyable as it once was. Flying on a plane was interesting because the seats turn up in the back and hit me right on that spot. I resorted to sitting on one butt cheek or the other during the duration of the flight, <sigh> But it heals. I'm going to try to spin today, wish me luck


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Blogged about bringing in the sheep for winter: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2010/12/moving-sheep-in.html

Now were off to our outdoor Christmas market! (Without the rugs--I was so close, but they aren't tagged.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You couldn't tag them there? Too bad Weever. I wish we had an active farmers market like you have, it sounds like a really nice place.

Weever where in Mich. are you, what town? I love the west coast of Mich. We used to spend part of our summers in Sugatuck, Spring Lake area when my kids were little.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Got 'em tagged tonight, after the market. Back bright and early in the morning. No one buys rugs at night anyway--can't see the color well enough. Whew! We were busy tonight...

This is not actually part of the farmers' market, as the farmers' market is very strict about non-food items. It's 4 weekends of holiday market--selling handmade goods.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I spent the day working on an antique circular sock knitting machine for the first time. What fun! We both made a sock bonnet, and finished one sock. There is a bit of a learning curve! I'm looking forward to getting mine working. My new friend repairs them, so the next time we get together she is going to take mine apart and clean it and see what, if anything, needs fixing. Woohoo!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Heh, heh, heh... So many fibery pursuits; so little time. We'll never hear from Annie again--she'll be too busy with her csm!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i started plying my lace weight yarn. it takes forever. just need a break and move my legs


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Like most of you, I am hanging in there. The closer we get to the holidays the busier we all get. It is really cold here this morning.

We got our first 6" snowstorm on the 3rd. It is pretty and white and sparkly outside, but what a hassle dragging in snow and dirt with our muck boots.

On the 1st of the month I got to order my new Majacraft Aura spinning wheel. It will be here tomorrow, and Honey will assemble it for me. I got it from Copper Moose in Vermont. It came with 2 lbs of BFL wool, which will arrive today. I am going to do a peppercorn pink yarn with silk and angora and stuff with it, and spin it on the new wheel.

I am spinning the yarn now for the neighbor's son's scarf; have the daughter's already knit up and done long ago. They gave me 5 or 6 fleeces last Winter and I thought their kids should have something from their own wool.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats, IowaLez, on the new wheel! You will have to take photos, if you can... and post updates.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi everyone! I think I have been mia.... lol!
Going to work today, and everyday for the next 10 days. It is gonna be a long 10 days. 10 to 14 hour days get to you after awhile. I hope to be able to squeeze in some knitting.

I finished up a hat/scarf set for DH just in time for the cold to set in. It is done in a nice fuzzy alpaca blend and he said it is wonderfully warm! :thumb:
Knitted up a dishcloth/towel set, have a shawl for DIL, ordered a few Christmas gifts and have some decorations up in the house. 

Found out yesterday that the mobile home is going to be paid off in about 6 months! yay! Then we can put that money over onto the land, it should get paid off in a year or so by doing that. It will be nice to have that done, finally!

Guess I need to get busy. I have been suffering from a lack of motivation lately. Just really feeling ho-hum and not having my usual energy and enthusiasm. I can't seem to figure out why, maybe just the cold weather blues. We have hit the low 20's for the mornings, and up to only the 40's in the afternoon. Very cold for Texas!
I am keeping an eye out for the goats to start kidding soon, I dread that happening in this cold weather.
Oh - ended up with a no-go on the sheep. Maybe something will work out this spring for more fiber. I need to adopt an Alpaca or something.... lol...

Every one have a blessed and warm day filled with lots of fibery goodness.
(with lots of healing and prayers headed to you all!)


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I finished the scarf last night! Ok, so it needs blocked, but Michael couldn't wait to wear it! Now I need to finish all the slippers! I forsee much knitting and tea in my future. Hope everyone is staying warm, and enjoying the season!

Jessie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess it's warm before the storm, here. Was up at 5am, and it is all melty and wet outside, and windy. But we have a storm coming. And a Xmas party to go to tonight. I got my tree up yesterday. 420 lights, and about 300 ornaments. And when Sweetie thought no more could fit on the tree, I put the garlands on it. The young cat who likes fibers attacked my woolen reindeer and camel animal ornaments, had to say "No!" a lot.

My new Aura wheel came last Tuesday. The finish on it is really lovely, the Rimu wood is really nice. I love it, but have not figured out all it's capabilities yet. Changing from a single treadle to a double treadle is a bit challenging, but I'm getting used to it.

I will have photos and a review for you all later today when I get good light, and I'll start a new thread for it.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Looking forward to the pictures IowaLez!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've often thought about that single to double treadle thing. I know I have tried DT wheels and felt like a dope. I wonder if you can use a DT as a ST, just peddle one have of the two?

Can't wait to hear more and to see pictures.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i just got my new 30" jensen ashley wheel. it is DT but most of the time i only use one foot. because of the weight of the wheel, it just need a little start and then it almost goes by itself. i almost forget that i have to keep it going.
the wheel i bought from craigslist couple of months ago was just ST and i had hard time to get it going smoothly why i thought i like the DT better and sold it again.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

It is a perfect day for some spinning and knitting! The blizzard started as rain and now the snow is blowing bad. Most of the roads just to the west of me are closed. I lost power for about an hour this morning, but everything is back up and running. Stay warm!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Careful, all! Stay safe. We are just done with our last outdoor market, and spent the last hour of it plus pack-up time in the rain. They say it will change to snow overnight, and we'll have icky weather. So glad it was nice for most of the day.

Now we recuperate... Let it snow.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

here you go 
my 30" ashley next to my tinaII


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

you are so welcome to visit and we can spin together. 
it would be nice today. spinning, talking and looking out the window to see the snow storm  just would need a fire place to make it real cozy.
well, central heating has to do it for now


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful. I love the details with the extra spokes. WOW!!! I am thrilled for you.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

susanne said:


> here you go
> my 30" ashley next to my tinaII


Wow! Where's the "LIKE" button? :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Weever, I keep thinking the same thing. Beautiful wheels! Do you like how they spin? What sort of difference do you notice in their spinning


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would say the biggest difference between the two is the momentum the big wheel has once it gets going. 
the smaller wheel will be more my travel wheel. it fits perfectly on the passenger seat in the front.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh Very Nice!!! And you're inviting us all over when???


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, beautiful wheels suzanne!

I've been working on a few projects but mostly helping my littles to make gifts for their friends and grandmas. Not too much time for my own projects. I need to keep this in mind for next year and start my ideas a whole lot sooner. I'm also thinking of making a few videos to put up on youtube. I liked the videos so much. It would be fun to make some.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i just got the hang about spinning cotton on my big wheel. i'm just thrilled. :sing:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I have been crocheting ponchos for my twin girls. They are turning out really cute, can't post a pic yet because they would see it.. lol. (Our computer is right in our dining room where we are all day long...) The ponchos are just acrylic scraps, I made them wool ones, but they are awfully hard to deal with when kids are doing laundry... ack... I'm having so much fun making them, that I'm seriously thinking about selling them on Etsy.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Susanne, spinning cotton? I'm amazed.

Nellie, so glad you're having fun. We'd like to see pics after the surprise is over, okay?

Last market of the season today--this one was indoor (thank heavens!) and we did very well. Now I can think about Christmas a bit. 

Question about knitting. After seeing Cyndi's scrap hats, I've decided I'd love to knit hats. Crocheting has its place, but I think knitted hats are nicer. I know only the basics of knitting (um, that would be the knit stitch). Purling is kind of hit and miss for me, but I'd be willing to learn well it if it were important for a hat. Here's my question: could I just knit in the round on circular needles without increasing and decreasing and cinch up the top after I'm done? If so, what length would I need the circulars to be to achieve the right size hat for an adult head?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Another idea for cinching the top, just weave a string down few inches from the top, make it into a draw string type thing. Tie it off with a bow and you will have a design feature at the top. Does that make sense. I could see if I can find a picture if you need.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I was going to suggest that very same thing, Marchie! I've seen some like knitted like that, that are just adorable! As an added plus, folks with long hair can pull their hair up out of the top of the hat.

Weever, one thing you'll want to be aware of when straight knitting, the edge of your piece will curl. Another great design feature!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Well the year is almost over and DH and I are starting out on a brand new adventure. He was laid off the Friday before Thanksgiving and with the way things are now we anticipate that the new norm around here will be less money from standard employment. Funny thing is, I don't feel worried and scared, but excited and free. LOL, guess that will come when we have to start dipping into the nest egg. 
So now I need to really buckle down and stay focused on producing things to sell and looking for new markets for them. Any suggestions will be gladly accepted and pondered.
On the knitting front, I am knitting a beret for oldest DGD which is just like the one I made her mother in the spring. This time it only took me 15 mintues to get it cast on instead of the week it took to get the first one started. When I told Tom I was casting on for it he told the dogs to get their ear plugs ready, he thought the learned enough "new" words the first time, lol. It is progressing nicely and should be finished tomorrow.
Oh and the latest and perhaps last grandchild, Olive Ester, was born the Monday before Thanksgiving. She is a little sweety, 8#15oz. and 21 1/2" at birth. She is already longer and nearly as heavy as Audrey.
So thats about it around here, new babies, fiber and DH helping out around the place. Life is good.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A granddaughter for Christmas! It doesn't get any better than that!!

I totally understand the 'freedom' you feel. I've been unemployed for a year now. Thank goodness we don't have debt (except the mortgage). TEOTWAWKI isn't going to be a big bang, instead, it is a re-adjustment to new opportunities after so many lay offs.

Etsy is a good place to sell items, and there are other online opportunities like Etsy.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, folks. I think I can picture what you're suggesting, March and Muller. Would you use just a bit of yarn, or should it be something a little heavier--like a braid or i-cord? 

Also, I have DK or sport weight yarn to work with. So, smaller needles and more stitches, eh? I'll see if my needle drawer contains any circulars near the 16" length. If I'm working on a hat for my dh (who has a big brain), I could go up a bit, right? 

Thanks again...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever how about a pieve of pretty ribbon? A cord would work too. I'm not sure I'd use a pieve of yarn, especially if it was going to be tied and untied.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finally have pictures of what I've been working on and finished.

This is the Walaby for my daughter in law. All I need to do now is to make the cord. The pattern calls for the cord to go around the neck but I think I'm going to make it go around the hood.







[/url] Walaby for Pei Wun by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

These are the socks for my Mom







[/url] socks for mom by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

These are some skeins I spun up yesterday and will give the knitting ladies I work with. Close ups follow. I was trying for the thick thin type of effect.







[/url] Gifts for co-workers by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] x-mas gifts 006 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] x-mas gifts 005 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] x-mas gifts 004 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful sweater and socks.

Can I come work with you??? LOL! Isn't it a pain to spin thick/thin without thinking? Those yarns are loverly and your coworkers are going to love them!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful Wallaby, Marchwind! 

The BFF socks came out great too!

I like your fancy art yarns. What kind of fiber, hmmm? 

I guess you need to get started on another sock project, asap... LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm pretty pleased with how the sweater turned out. My fear is that the pocket didn't come out in the center of the sweater. It's lovely and soft. I washed it by hand but it was way too heavy to lay out and dry, would have completely sagged out of shape. I put it into the dryer and it worked out well.

GAM the socks (legs) are different lengths  Same number of reps and all. I suppose that's what you get with hand spun and using a second ball of yarn for the second sock. I told mom she will just have to wear them with pants.

The art-yarn is from Rovings and is Polwarth, I love their fibers and their colors. I have lots of this left and another bag of a different colorway. This one was called Circus.

I have two projects in the que, the one's my sister gave me to do for my great nephew.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love the hoody. where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne it is from Cottage Creations out of Carpenter, Iowa. The pattern is called The Wonderful Wallaby and is for sizes baby to adult. It's an easy but funky pattern but now I know how it's supposed to look.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, Marchwind, I LOVE the Wallaby and the yarns! I hope I can make things like that some day. Right now I am working on socks. I moved them from the circular needle to four dpn's. I think I like starting the toe up socks on a circular, but like knitting in the round better with the dpn's better. I'm moving right along and next I'm gonna try one of those Wallabys!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I try to follow a Christmas gift guideline of 'something you want, something you need, something to wear and something to read'

This is Boogies something to wear knit from Lambs Pride bulky.










I've got socks on now, a group of us are trying to do 12 projects for yourself in 12 months for 2011, so those will be my first of the 12. I also need to finish some applied I-cord on a hat for the shop and finish up another eyelash yarn skinny scarf.

Trees are up, I got a rib roast for Christmas dinner and I'm making some candies as time allows. The last few days we've pulled out of the deep freeze which makes life a bit easier.

I'm meeting up with Aileen (Madame) tomorrow as she is getting and Ipod from me. We both spend to much time on Craigslist and Freecycle. One day I'd like to get over to her place and have her give me a spinning demo since I need more projects with all my spare time.....

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yankee (Jezebel) that is adorable!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Marchwind and Yankee, beautiful projects! I am in awe. I would love to get together someday with all of you talented ladies and learn. The things I have made so far aren't bad, but I know they could be better with good teachers.

Things are ok here. I am not feeling the way I think I should this time of year, even though the birthday of my Savior and the joy of my little ones should make it easy. But I will push through and by Christmas Day, I hope I will set aside my worries and just bathe in JOY. I got some ducks for our Christmas Eve dinner, a recipe from Epicurious.com I have been making for a few Christmases now; the family loves our new traditional dinner. However, this close to Christmas Day and I am still tossing meal ideas around. In my Polish family, it was always fish and Pierogies on Christmas Eve and ham on Christmas Day. DH has never been a big fan of ham unless it is in something, like soup or omelets. I usually make a turkey or a beef-something; but I am not feeling inspired by those this year. I want ham.  I just can't do that to DH, so the turkey breast is taunting me today from the freezer about thawing times! LOL 

I will pull that out of the freezer I guess, and decorate some sugar cookies with the kids, and do a few loads of laundry. I will knit on some slippers later tonight after the kids go to bed. Hope everyone has a wonderful day today! 

Jessie


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I wish it we could get together, too, menagerie. I need someone to fix my lame knitting attempts...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes it would be fun to have a get to gether. I wonder how possible something like that would be? Maybe if we could pick a central location.......


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Michigan is the center of the universe!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

And we have sheep. :happy0035:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very true Weever! So are you volunteering your place to host a gathering?

Really it would be fun to have a retreat of sorts with classes and such. Should we start a thread about this? How likely is it we could get many or most of us to show up?


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

It all depends on time of year and our fluctuating financial situation. In the summer when the kids are out of school is the only ideal time for me, and the money thing I have no control over, even if I were to save diligently. One little bump or disaster could see my get together fund sacrificed for the greater good. But I would sure try to make it, even if I fall at the goal line in the end!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jessie I think I know how you feel, You are not alone. I'm sure many amongst us who are feeling the financial crunch, including me. We can all still plan, and hope, and try can't we? If nothing else it would be fun to talk about it happening and what we would do if we ever did get together.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe, Marchwind. We live in a lovely area, though I know it's not centrally located (or the center of the universe). I don't think I could have folks stay in the house, though there are campgrounds and hotels enough nearby. 

At any rate, Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Merry christmas!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey! In the past couple of days I've practiced watched a few videos on continental knitting, the knitted cast on, and binding off (remember I'm a crocheter and weaver and so this is fairly new to me). I practiced a bit, tore it out, and then did this...










I used scraps of 3 ply sock yarn, and while the colors are a bit funny-looking in this photo, the hat looks "not bad" in real life. At least good enough to wear out in the barn. 

Thank you so much for your suggestions and encouragement. I use kind of a wonky modified continental stitch (no throwing for this chick) and I think I'd have a dickens of a time learning to purl with my finger up in the air. But if I can knit hats like this, I think I'll be content.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever! That looks great! You will be purling in no time. 

I say the same thing when I am not impressed with my own knitting, "It is nice enough to wear to the barn. The cows wont care." 

Keep at it. You will be putting us all to shame in no time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very well done! Decreases look good too. What's next?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you. I had trouble with the circular needles at the end--when there were only 12 or 13 stitches on 9" needles. Any tips?

So do you think it is worth it to make myself knit with my left index finger saluting in case I might someday want to learn to purl? I keep it close to the needles now, and that feels so much more natural than having that finger sticking up. 

What next? Probably a few more hats--at least until I am out of 3 ply sock yarn scraps. I am content with simple things--plain weave, plain crocheted dishcloths, stockinette hats with curling edges.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For those last few stitches you almost have to use double pointed needles. I'm a thrower so I can't speak to the finger thing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Having your index finger saluting is a personal thing. I use my index finger for tension adjustment so it's not always at attention.

I think your hat is wonderful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've had a long but wonderful 36 hours.

I left my home 9 PM Tuesday arriving at mother's home shortly after the midwives. After a long night with no progress, everyone, including midwives, were sent home. 

I stayed with mother Wednesday, making sure she ate & slept & helping where I could with her laboring. This included making herbal teas & making sure she got her blue & black cohash on a regular basis, intercepting phone calls, walking with her, massages and relaxation exercises.

We called everyone back about 9 PM Wednesday. Hard labor started around midnight and ended @ 4:12 AM with a water birth.

During the actual birth, I stayed out of the midwives way (there is only so much space in a bathroom!) and busied myself making comfrey tea for mother's spritz bottle, wrapping the leaves for compresses for mama's bottom. 

Came home for an 8 hour nap, then back to check on Mama & baby for a few hours until I was "relieved from duty" by a friend.

This was the first home birth I've attended. What a difference than a hospital birth. I've attended hospital births where the nurses & staff were absolutely wonderful, but it just doesn't compare to the atmosphere of a home birth. For low risk, normal pregnancies, I highly recommend a home birth with a doula & midwives.

Oh yeah ...

Patience Eliana
10 lb 8 oz
23"


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, I have been at 2 home births. There is nothing like them. Glad all went well.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I feel like I have been held in captivity on a ranch - in a kitchen! :yuck: 
OMG I have missed this place!!!!

(the kitchen hasn't been too bad, it IS my natural habitat!)

Love the pics, the sweaters, yarn, spinning wheels, and all. Ya'll are such good knitters/spinners!
I am hoping and praying everyone gets over their ills and has financial blessings in the future.

I have not knitted much (due to captivity!) I did manage to knit up and felt a coffee cup cozy for my new BIL for his Christmas Starbucks gift card (he said he likes it?!)
I tried knitting slippers for mom, and failed. lol! first I got some really wonky, and I mean wonky, felted slippers. Remember the knitpicks kit I ordered for slippers? yeah, well, I fail at knitting/felting from that pattern.

So - I took my yarn from that kit, tossed the patterns, and knitted up a pair of fairly decent slippers. They barely fit me, and mom has a bigger foot. Ok, so, I decided to knit her up a slightly larger version. I had used less than 4 skiens for mine, and had 4 of the prettiest red left, so I started on mom's slippers. Got all the way to the last 2 inches and totally ran out of yarn. :hammer: So, there they sit on my dresser waiting for me to see if I can buy some more of that red yarn from knitpicks (crossing fingers!) And mom got a real nice pair or purchased slippers for Christmas. She says to just knit her socks and don't worry about the slippers...lol

We had some really really cold weather here for a couple of days - like in the teens. Naturally my youngest goat decided to give birth. She had the prettiest little girl. I made sure the little one nursed, then went to work. Left the little one in the care of mom and my children. Well, seems the heat lamp wasn't warm enough during the next night (29 degrees) I went to check on the baby and she was laid out flat, cold as ice. I did all I could to revive her, it was just a no go. :sob:
The new little mom just didn't get that she was supposed to cuddle that baby and keep her warm.

And then the weather warmed up. Been 50 to 70 degrees!

Then day before yesterday the grandma of the deceased one had a set of twins! boys! They are bouncing and doing well, mom and babies refuse to stay in the stall, so they are out running the pen with all the others. :thumb:

So anyway, looks like I will be off work until the 20th of Jan :banana02::rock:
I like my job, the money is grand, but jeeze I miss ya'll and my knitting and my farm and my kids and my goats and oh, yeah, sometimes my DH. 

And about DH - here is my whine session (at this point you may want to just scrollll on down....) - we have not been seeing eye to eye on some things, and it seems we are at an impasse... have not spoken for 3 days. Yep, been a little icy in this house. I have done like Nellie, gotten on my face, and put it all in God's hands. We will see what pans out. I know we won't separate, neither of us are made that way, but it sure is tough living with someone that doesn't have 2 words to say. Now, don't get me wrong, he has so many good points. Works hard, gives me all the money, (expects me to pay the bills on time!) not physically abusive, not real demanding, he just has different theological ideas (and sometimes they are - um - extreme) and we cannot seem to agree on how to raise kids. Especially teens. That is where every argument is. And I am NEVER right cause I dont know squat...ugh!
We have one going into college in 9 days and then we have the 17 yr old, 12 yr old and 10 yr old. I keep thinking if we make it through the kids getting grown all will be well. 

ok...now pass the cheese for that whine and I will shut up.

I am looking forward to the next week or so, after I get DS delivered to college I am not going to think about how much a semester it costs (thank the Lord for Scholarships!) and I am going to spin and knit like crazy. 
I so miss my spinning wheel! have not got to touch it in forever.


And Cyndi!!!!! thank you for taking such good care of my dear friend while she was in labor. I can't wait to see pics, you need to give them all hugs and kisses from me! And I need to find some pink yarn to knit up for her. :gaptooth:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PS - the largest baby I delivered as a midwife was - get this -
13 pounds and 4 ounces! jeeze he was huge!

I have been to over 400 home births, there is nothing in the world like them!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> wow - poor mom probably needed A LOT of those comfrey leaves! :shocked:


Patience wasn't her biggest baby. #3 was 11 lb 8 oz



> Love the name. :grin: Oh, and where were you when I was considering home birth about 30 years ago!?!??!?..oh yeah, you were, like...4 years old.


Actually, I was already 20!


It was one of the most wonderful experiences in my life!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=378381


----------



## tanyarejoyce (May 9, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I've had a long but wonderful 36 hours.
> 
> I left my home 9 PM Tuesday arriving at mother's home shortly after the midwives. After a long night with no progress, everyone, including midwives, were sent home.
> 
> ...


It was a lovely birth.  You, ma'am were indispensable.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tonya!!! Welcome to our little corner of the world!!!

Ladies & gentlemen, Tonya was one of the attending midwives. She is also a soap maker and jewelry maker (among other talents)

How did those socks turn out for you, Tonya?? I'd love to see a picture of them.


----------



## tanyarejoyce (May 9, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> How did those socks turn out for you, Tonya?? I'd love to see a picture of them.


They fit a 4-year old rather than me, and they did not match, but I am working on my second pair and it is going much better.  You may have created a monster, C.


----------

